
Under-Investigated Fields List - vignanv8
https://matthewmcateer.me/blog/under-investigated-fields/
======
h2odragon
>I’m defining “Necroneurology” study of nervous physiology changes around
death.

Wonderful word, I'll be adopting it forwith; going to be hard to deploy in
casual chat, alas.

